# Tesla model X s p90d 90kw Battery Pack Complete Whole solar



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla model X s p90d 90kw Battery Pack Complete Whole solar On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174782296028?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Why are you posting solar here?


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Probably because they just mass-spam anything they sell on their ebay site.

They're not part of the community, they just spam their auctions for the last 3 years.

Nuked.


----------

